# Nippy Fish



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't know what the lakes are like, but I have floated around 100 miles of creek the past two weeks. I primarily throw spinnerbaits, but always have a jig & pig handy and have thrown a few topwaters and crankbaits. Most trips I have come home with at least one 17 or 18 inch smallie along with several other nice ones, but it hasn't felt like a lot of fishing success with all of the nice ones I have missed.

I have felt and seen countless fish come up and nip or bang my bait only to dart off or come unbuttoned a few seconds later. Trailer hooks don't make any (or much) difference. I've fluttered the bait, sped up, slowed down, etc., etc., but I've probably only hooked up with about 25 percent of my hits. A lot of the ones I've gotten in have barely been hooked.

A couple times my alternative baits saved the day. One day, I caught a bunch of nice ones on the J&P, and another a crawfish crank did the trick, but the fish totally ignored them on following trips.

Some of the better hits I've had have come while inadvertently burning the lure...you know...you feel the yak getting turned into the current, and you are ripping the lure back as fast as you can. I caught two and lost two 17s yesterday that did exactly that. I also lost an 18 inch pig that jumped and spit while I was trying to keep the yak from slamming into a bridge.

The worst heartbreak was losing the biggest smallie I've ever seen yesterday. It felt like a solid hookup when I set the hook, and the fish boiled up against a retaining wall. It was so big it looked like a carp, and I felt like I was fighting it just fine for about 5-6 seconds when it just disappeared. I was stunned for quite a while after that one.

Last year at this time the spinnerbait bite was starting to get twitchy too, but I figured it might be different this year since our weather has been more like early June than mid-August.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I don't know what the lakes are like, but I have floated around 100 miles of creek the past two weeks. I primarily throw spinnerbaits, but always have a jig & pig handy and have thrown a few topwaters and crankbaits. Most trips I have come home with at least one 17 or 18 inch smallie along with several other nice ones, but it hasn't felt like a lot of fishing success with all of the nice ones I have missed.
> 
> I have felt and seen countless fish come up and nip or bang my bait only to dart off or come unbuttoned a few seconds later. Trailer hooks don't make any (or much) difference. I've fluttered the bait, sped up, slowed down, etc., etc., but I've probably only hooked up with about 25 percent of my hits. A lot of the ones I've gotten in have barely been hooked.
> 
> ...




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

We have had a similar experience down here....fish short biting and failing to get solid hook ups. I just downsize and slow down....2.5" tubes on 1/4oz lead heads. Then you pick up dinks.....lol. 

One technique I just picked up in the last couple weeks was swimming texas rigged creature baits. I fish it just like a swim bait. I watched amanda pick up 2 good smallies burning a jnp and then I saw the light bulb. Give it a shot sometime. Sounds stupid but it works.

With the upcoming bkft tourney I should probably keep secrets to myself....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

SeanStone said:


> One technique I just picked up in the last couple weeks was swimming texas rigged creature baits.


My "jig n' pig" is a Bitsy Bug with a Smallie Beaver. Yeah, those can get bit while you are reeling them back, but it's not a high-percentage technique when you've got 9 miles of river to cover--and those produce the short strikes just like a burned spinnerbait. 

Also, since most of my casts are about 15 ft. to the strike zone as I am flowing by, those reaction strikes generally come just about the time my lure is about to come out of the water. It really has been a blast watching so many big fish up close and personal, even if I haven't got a lot of them.

Also, on a couple of the 14s I caught, I had bigger fish trying to steal the bait all the way up to the yak.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Know what ya mean with these short bites. Largemouths been the same way also, especially on the frogs. Last year, they were taking the frog down like noone's business. This year, they just been smacking it or biting the "legs". Few times I've made out on the river between blow outs, smallies have been doing the same thing. Just nipping at the end and swimming away. 



SeanStone said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
> 
> With the upcoming bkft tourney I should probably keep secrets to myself....


Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My whole year has gone like that. You have been witness to some of my swearing fits on the flows this summer.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So if you have been paying attention, we go through this period every year. Short/nippy strikes, and strikes near the kayak at the end of the retrieve.
Here's what I've garnered from others' advice:
Line: If you're not already, switch to braid. Faster reaction, better hook sets.
Rod: Beef up. Go to a MH if you need to. 
Hooks: Use stingers and trailors, but more importantly bring along a file. Replace all trebles with new ones.
Lures: LOL! Everyone has an opinion here. DR says use a LC Pointer type lure....looooong pauses. Hendershot says burn a buzzbait, get the reaction bite. I've used a Flatfish and slowly brought it back against current before (sort of a long back and forth sweeping action). And the Buckeye Swim Team says that swimming a long, 5-6" smoke colored grub works fairly well.

I'd also note how many fish are hitting near the yak. Gotta figure that smallies are hanging in that 2-3 foot depth, moderate current, laminar flow....out in the middle of the river. Stucky mentioned he was finding all his fish there last week. They do the same thing every year for about a month or so.
So maybe you gotta ride the weak bank and cast all the way across. Or do the unthinkable....and cast downstream and bring it right back up the middle. (My Dad kicked my arse on the New River one day doing that with a tube. Friggin drove me batshit crazy and I refused to conform. )

And there's always the Jack's worm....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, pretty much done most of that. I talked with some boys on the river from Mad River Outfitters, and they were going through the same thing. We even BS'd a while and cast over a log a few times to prove it. First cast over a log with a shiny new trailer hook and a new white grub trailer, and I produced a solid boil. He followed up with a big-arsed chartreuse fly and got the same action. That was the trip I saved with the crawfish crank.

I think the best thing you can do right now is find...nah, I'm going to save that, seeing as how we have a tournament coming up. 

Sharp hooks can't hurt though!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> My whole year has gone like that. You have been witness to some of my swearing fits on the flows this summer.


Yep. Have days like that jigging alum.. They are always getting my tails! Soon as I add a trailer they stop biting!  And yeah, any time a big one comes off it hurts!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You may want to pick up 8wt fly rod and I am betting you will do even better on it!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Hooks: Use stingers and trailors, but more importantly bring along a file. Replace all trebles with new ones.....


I've been guilty of using really old tackle, but not any more. I buy quality hooks and either keep them sharp or replace them. The saltwater guys taught me about 'sticky' hook points that can stick my old rough hands.

Streamstalker, I'm not a river guy and always wondered about controlling the yak while fighting a fish. Do you use a drag chain, or is it just a PIA? I use mine on the end of a retractable dog leash and drop it through the scupper of my choice. At the very least is slows my drift and gives me some control, even in heavy winds.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

backlashed said:


> I've been guilty of using really old tackle, but not any more. I buy quality hooks and either keep them sharp or replace them. The saltwater guys taught me about 'sticky' hook points that can stick my old rough hands.
> 
> Streamstalker, I'm not a river guy and always wondered about controlling the yak while fighting a fish. Do you use a drag chain, or is it just a PIA? I use mine on the end of a retractable dog leash and drop it through the scupper of my choice. At the very least is slows my drift and gives me some control, even in heavy winds.


I haven't used a drag chain or anchor in years. If you get loose in the current while fighting a good fish, it involves one-handed paddling while keeping tension on the fish and trying to steer yourself into a safe spot. That one I described losing under the bridge was a rough case.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I think the best thing you can do right now is find...nah, I'm going to save that, seeing as how we have a tournament coming up.


Ohhhh, now we're all on the edge of our seats!!  LOL!!
Bring it on, farger!! I'm bringing Stucky and Pasta and we're just gonna throw so many blades and hooks at 'em, we're just gonna scare them into the boat. I'm gonna toss a 2 ounce Double Cowgirl, double blade buzzbait, clacking contraption, and Stucky's just gonna wait near the riffles with a sac and scoop 'em all up.
Does that count?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Ohhhh, now we're all on the edge of our seats!!  LOL!!
> Bring it on, farger!! I'm bringing Stucky and Pasta and we're just gonna throw so many blades and hooks at 'em, we're just gonna scare them into the boat. I'm gonna toss a 2 ounce Double Cowgirl, double blade buzzbait, clacking contraption, and Stucky's just gonna wait near the riffles with a sac and scoop 'em all up.
> Does that count?


Here is a clue:





I'll have my Screamin' Eagles this weekend. I lost the wallet that had those in it on Sunday.


----------

